# Seig Nano Tools



## Tin Falcon

A while ago Inoticed on the seg Site that they were introducing a new Nano series tool line Lathe mill and drill. these are jewelers watchmaker size machine. Also good for tiny model parts. 
 http://www.siegind.com/product.php?id=24
I noticed today that LMS is selling these tools. The price is not real small but compared to the normal prices for a watchmaker lathe I guess not too bad. about $ 350 per machine. And with the acessories you can buy, you can convert a lathe to a mill rand drill.
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_related.php?RelatedID=1329164484&thumbnails=1
the lathe:





and the mill:





And this kit for $130 allows you to converts the lathe to mill or drill 





so for the fans of realty small machines here you are.
Normal disclaimers
 Tin


----------



## rake60

Interesting machines built by Sieg and will be sold by many with their color paint on them.

I received videos of both the micro lathe and micro mill when they were originally released.

Sieg Nano Lathe:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nif99qOMkM0[/ame]

Sieg Nano Mill:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdADHaTCOSI[/ame]

I wouldn't pay that price for any of them but they are kind of cool.

Rick


----------



## PerryRT

Interesting.

I suspect that for most work at that size, runout might be an issue. There's no listing of runout in the specifications on the LMS site, and at that pricepoint....well, YMMV.

OTOH, the collet set shown as an accessory are ER-11's, and they appear to have pretty tight tolerences (0.0004" or 0.005mm are mentioned on Google) - that's usually a good sign.

I'd love to hear a review from someone with practical experience with one of these.


----------



## Tin Falcon

well tool or toy that will have to be decided. .
about half the price of one of these.

_*Brand New Watchmakers Precision Lathe Basic Machine*_
although with wise shopping good used can likely be had cheaper.

Tin


----------



## firebird

Hi 

My advise, don't bother.

I had the opportunity to test one of these machines and found it to be almost useless. Its very poorly made and it is almost impossible to do anything that comes close to accurate. I would think that anybody who bought one would very quickly give up model engineering.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Tin Falcon

I am having a hard time believing these are consider as model making machine. IMHO the minis are a about the lower limit . I know of guys that do fantasic work on sherline tools there models are about half the size of mine.
 I would have to make models about 1/4 the size of most of my stuff on a nano . cute but ........
 like I said normal disclaimers . I am not recommending them . but interesting idea. 

Tin


----------



## rake60

firebird  said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> My advise, don't bother.
> 
> I had the opportunity to test one of these machines and found it to be almost useless. Its very poorly made and it is almost impossible to do anything that comes close to accurate. I would think that anybody who bought one would very quickly give up model engineering.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich



I certainly can not afford a real watchmakers lathe and I have had opportunity to 
play with one of those nano lathes myself.

I have to agree with Rich.
Unless you are into BIG modifications to a very small machine, it's best to look elsewhere.

Rick


----------



## MuellerNick

> OTOH, the collet set shown as an accessory are ER-11's, and they appear to have pretty tight tolerences (0.0004" or 0.005mm are mentioned on Google) - that's usually a good sign.



Collets only do have the precision they are made to. You can buy them cheap with 0.02 mm runout at least, and you can buy them expensive with below 5 µm runout guaranteed. The later do require a precise collet nut and a precise spindle to actually get that TIR.

For $350 I wouldn't expect anything.


Nick


----------



## gus

The nano lathe demo video.
I spotted some bad example of poor safety practice. Adjusting the tool with lathe still running. The long sleeves send shivers to my spine.


----------



## hacklordsniper

Bernardo has same machines in their offer. Here is a copy of the catalog.

I had a nano lathe from Quantum, sold it 3 days after purchasing. I don't recommend that to anyone. They are badly built, accuracy is quite low, quality even worse and you cant make very much on them...


----------



## lensman57

Tin Falcon said:


> I am having a hard time believing these are consider as model making machine. IMHO the minis are a about the lower limit . I know of guys that do fantasic work on sherline tools there models are about half the size of mine.
> I would have to make models about 1/4 the size of most of my stuff on a nano . cute but ........
> like I said normal disclaimers . I am not recommending them . but interesting idea.
> 
> Tin


 
Hi Tin,

Talking of Sherline, I noticed that Sieg have introduced some new item for their C0 Micro lathes, the adjustable tail stock is very interesting and I wish that Sherline would bring out a similar item as the none adjustable tail stock is very limiting, Sieg have also introduced a tailstock adapter Ala Sherline.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catal...athes/C0-Baby-Lathe/C0-Baby-Lathe-Accessories

Regards,

A.G


----------



## gus

hacklordsniper said:


> Bernardo has same machines in their offer. Here is a copy of the catalog.
> 
> I had a nano lathe from Quantum, sold it 3 days after purchasing. I don't recommend that to anyone. They are badly built, accuracy is quite low, quality even worse and you cant make very much on them...



Hi Sniper.


I like it.Frank,honest and factual. Good reason why read good watch makers' lathe cost a fortune. There is a vendor giving good discount to move inventory.

Good reason why I paid a fortune to buy Sakai Japanese Mini Lathe.
Sakai has a long tradition making lathes for the watch industries.


----------



## hacklordsniper

gus said:


> Hi Sniper.
> 
> 
> I like it.Frank,honest and factual. Good reason why read good watch makers' lathe cost a fortune. There is a vendor giving good discount to move inventory.
> 
> Good reason why I paid a fortune to buy Sakai Japanese Mini Lathe.
> Sakai has a long tradition making lathes for the watch industries.




Hello, thank you for a nice comment. I just don't want any hobbyist makes a mistake and buys this thing, better to buy a used mini lathe which is already a "real" machine. 

There is more to it... While my friend machinists came to tune my nano lathe (which was smaller than hand wheel on apron of his lathe), he said an interesting thing " You are hooked now, today your lathe will fit in a pocket, next year forklift will be needed". And he is right, i bought a nano lathe (5"X8"), then a mini (7X12), awaiting 11X27 and already looking bigger lathes in catalog than 11X27


----------



## gus

hacklordsniper said:


> Hello, thank you for a nice comment. I just don't want any hobbyist makes a mistake and buys this thing, better to buy a used mini lathe which is already a "real" machine.
> 
> There is more to it... While my friend machinists came to tune my nano lathe (which was smaller than hand wheel on apron of his lathe), he said an interesting thing " You are hooked now, today your lathe will fit in a pocket, next year forklift will be needed". And he is right, i bought a nano lathe (5"X8"), then a mini (7X12), awaiting 11X27 and already looking bigger lathes in catalog than 11X27



Took a peak at a watch repair shop at a real German watchmaker's lathe.Very solid and heavy,two strong would have problem lifting/moving same. The owner wanted to sell for S$600. Next day he changed his mind and ask for $800. Off and on,he turns parts for watches and clocks.
So Gus No buy.


----------



## oxotnik

The SIEG nano is a cheaper/nastier modern copy of the Chinese C6104, which is a "real" watchmaker's lathe.  The C6104 is solid and precise; still in production and can be found on eBay at times. Personally I'd stay away from the nano... perhaps eyeing for a nice second-hand Cowells 90 ... 


The venerable and unasuming C6104







... and morphing into a watchmaker horizontal milling machine ...


----------



## Wizard69

That is actually a nice looking watch makers lathe.   

You seem to have a good command of the Chinese machine tool industry so I will ask, does this machine take "standard" watch maker lathe collets?   



oxotnik said:


> The SIEG nano is a cheaper/nastier modern copy of the Chinese C6104, which is a "real" watchmaker's lathe.  The C6104 is solid and precise; still in production and can be found on eBay at times. Personally I'd stay away from the nano... perhaps eyeing for a nice second-hand Cowells 90 ...
> 
> 
> The venerable and unasuming C6104



This is an old thread but people interested in watch makers lathes shouldn't be afraid to make one themselves.   In model making there is a certain justification for having one around.  As a supplement to a more traditional lathe, a "watchmakers" lathe for the model engineer, doesn't need all the traditional features and thus can be made simple.


----------



## oxotnik

Wizard69 said:


> ...does this machine take "standard" watch maker lathe collets...



Hi. I don't yet own one, so I don't know if the collets are compatible with other popular watchmaker lathes.  I do know that the factory supplies a large array of collets; a full set costs more than twice that of the lathe itself... Personally I am looking to get either this one or the British Cowells 90. I'd be interested to find out if the collets were in fact interchangeable...


----------



## Wizard69

oxotnik said:


> Hi. I don't yet own one, so I don't know if the collets are compatible with other popular watchmaker lathes.  I do know that the factory supplies a large array of collets; a full set costs more than twice that of the lathe itself... Personally I am looking to get either this one or the British Cowells 90. I'd be interested to find out if the collets were in fact interchangeable...




After hours of searching I think I found the manufactures web site.   Unfortunately no useful information, at least not in English.  

I've considered a DIY watchmakers lathe but I'm not sure I'm equipped to produce a suitable spindle.   All I really need is something suitable for collet work when the items are too small for my other lathe.  If I'm lucky I might find an old watch makers lathe at an auction some time in the future and use it as a donor lathe.  Often people don't know what they are and they thus go cheap.


----------



## Tin Falcon

LMS has the nano  Mill , Drill  , Drill to lathe conversion kit and som other nano kits on sale

http://littlemachineshop.com/Products/product_sale.php
Tin


----------

